# [Canadian NR] Antoine Cantin 9.46 and 9.80 OH singles (12.73 and 13.34 averages)



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2014)

> The mini-depression was because of the ultra-easy LL on the 9.46
> Sorry for the display blocking the cube on the 13.78
> 
> (9.46), (16.27), 13.78, 11.94, 12.47 = 12.73










> 9.80 was fullstep.
> 
> (9.80), 13.73, 13.53, (14.12), 12.77 = 13.34



Antisune+PLL skip = lol
The 13.34 average was the first round and the 12.73 average was the finals (second round).
Finals were really intense, because Bill's times were really close to mine (14.90, (15.81), 11.88, (11.38), 13.08 = 13.29)


----------



## Riley (Jun 2, 2014)

gj Antoine, great times!


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 2, 2014)

Really great job, it's so great that you finally have sub-10 singles. 

WR next time?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 2, 2014)

So good. Congrats on the NR.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 2, 2014)

Damn mate I almost beat you!

Anyone know what WR podium for OH is?


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 2, 2014)

first canadian OH sub 10 is the same as the first canadian 2h sub 10 . Good solves!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 2, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> first canadian OH sub 10 is the same as the first canadian 2h sub 10 . Good solves!



You and your stats recall. #stillgotit


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Damn mate I almost beat you!
> 
> Anyone know what WR podium for OH is?



Me, you, Thompson = 13.97 average podium. I'm 99% sure it's WR podium given the winning average at Worlds was slower than this.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 2, 2014)

Well deserved!


----------



## Lid (Jun 2, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Anyone know what WR podium for OH is?





Spoiler: All current sub46 OH podiums





```
4199 Battle of Waterloo 2014  Antoine Cantin     1273  Bill Wang         1329  Thompson Clarke   1597 
4379 World Championship 2013  Feliks Zemdegs     1419  Michał Pleskowicz 1427  Weston Mizumoto   1533 
4471 Kharkiv Open 2014        Dmitry Zvyagintsev 1401  Dmitry Dergunov   1484  Andrii Chernichko 1586 
4487 Jura Open 2012           Michał Pleskowicz  1301  Krzysztof Zerucha 1555  Przemyslaw Kaleta 1631 
4543 Korea New Year 2014      Hyo-Min Seo        1447  Jong-Ho Jeong     1545  You Hyeon-Dong    1551 
4558 Euro 2012                Michał Pleskowicz  1344  Marcin Zalewski   1588  Rowe Hessler      1626
```


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2014)

Lid said:


> Spoiler: All current sub46 OH podiums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our average podium is faster than the winning average at Worlds :O


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 2, 2014)

Congrats! But why are you always disappointed after your records? Obviously, every single solve will have had room for improvement. Considering your best official average is 12.56, 9.46 with a PLL skip really isn't that bad. Even with a PLL it would probabl have been a better than average solve.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice solve  more sub 10 OH


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice!
Been a good weekend for OH, with you getting 2 sub 10's and plechoss coming so close to the WR...


----------



## makan cube (Jun 2, 2014)

You are so good at LLs


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes said:


> Congrats! But why are you always disappointed after your records? Obviously, every single solve will have had room for improvement. Considering your best official average is 12.56, 9.46 with a PLL skip really isn't that bad. Even with a PLL it would probably have been a better than average solve.



Yeah, I guess. It's just that... It could have been so much better!
I was really happy about the 9.80 NR single though


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 5, 2014)

Reconstructions of the singles:

*9.46:*
U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' R B L U R' F2 L U2
y2
U' x U' R U' x' R2 U' R' z
U R' U R
z U' R' U2' R U'
R U' R' U R U' R' U z'
y' U' R' U R y U R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2

47 etm / 9.46 = 4.97 etps

*9.80:*
U F2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L' R2 U' R F U L' F2 R B2 F'
x2 z
F' U' R U' R2 z U2 R z
R' U R y U' R U' R'
y' z U' R' U z'
y U' R' U' R
U z U' R' U z'
U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
z R U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R

64 etps / 9.80 = 6.53 etps


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 5, 2014)

Congratulations !
Really good singles


----------

